

IOS 6.1.2 is the Most Popular Version of iOS Less than One Week Following Launch - dan1234
http://chitika.com/ios-version-distribution-update

======
coin
I can't pinch zoom this site from an iPad? Why do sites go out of their way to
disable useful features?

~~~
pokeylope
You can create a bookmarklet to reenable zoom on sites that disable it:
<http://apple.stackexchange.com/a/46973>

~~~
username3
QR Selection bookmarklet: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5331319>

------
siavosh
I think the word "popular" is a bit misleading. I was eager to get the latest
update because of the battery issues I've been having since I got iOS 6. It's
kind of like saying the java exploit patch was the most popular java patch
ever.

That said, wider adoption of the latest iOS does make life a littler easier
for developers.

~~~
wmeredith
You're just using a different (and correct version of popular).

Popular = most prevalent Popular = liked

------
callmeed
Question for the iOS devs out there: is it acceptable/wise to launch your app
for iOS 6+ only? (i.e. not support iOS 5)

~~~
jyap
Yes. However, you probably give up 10-15% of the current iOS market as you can
see on that page who are using iOS 5.x.

There are also considerations like the most active users would be on iOS 6.

Also consider iOS 6 is on 300 million+ devices (as of late January 2013).

------
puma
All this tells me is Apple should pay more attention to enterprise needs.
Obviously this is IT dept hammering their users to update due to the bug.

~~~
budde
Yeah, Apple really should be more attentive to enterprise needs rather than
burdening IT departments with deploying annoying 0-day vulnerability patches.
The quick adoption of this patch only highlights how intractable Apple's
update process is for enterprise. /s

------
searchergss
Wonder if the sample skews towards user with jailbroken devices. The community
has been encouraging upgrades in case 6.1.3 kills evasi0n.

------
jusben1369
"iOS 6.1.2, was launched on February 19th, 2012" - given it's had more than a
year I'm not surprised it's this widespread. (ok really just pointing out the
typo for the author)

~~~
wabes432
Thanks jusben. Fixed :-)

------
jpdoctor
iOS 5 user here: What is the state of maps in the new release? [Luddite
attitude, but it's the #1 reason for my phone, more than text/mail of any
variety.]

~~~
annon
Maps are fine, searching still isn't as good as google. However, since google
maps is available as a separate app now, that is better than iOS5 maps,
there's no reason to not upgrade.

~~~
pseudometa
Yeah, maps are seeing constant updates. I recently noticed that the area I
live is now in 3D. Also I've noticed directions get fewer and fewer erros, so
I'm pretty impressed how much it has improved despite there being no fanfare
about it. No reason not to upgrade these days.

------
nicholassmith
Well this is good news, I've started working on an app and couldn't find any
good stats on iOS6 coverage but if it's hit 85+% then that's more than enough
to make it a good decision.

The upside of Apple really, really pushing updates out like this is developers
can keep iterating with the newest API choices and refine their products,
which is good for devs and good for app quality.

~~~
MaxGabriel
Check out <http://david-smith.org/iosversionstats/>

~~~
nicholassmith
You know, I spent a good half hour on Google trying to find someone with the
stats and didn't hit that at all. That's awesome thank you!

~~~
Samuel_Michon
Here's two more. Marco Arment also used to share his stats on a regular basis,
but unfortunately he hasn't done so in almost a year.

<http://chitika.com/ios-version-distribution>

[http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/ios-6-now-
on-300-mill...](http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/ios-6-now-
on-300-million-devices-60-of-all-idevices-ever-sold)

------
jnazario
for myself i upgraded to get out of a battery drain issue (GPS was always on,
brightness was not auto-controlled, etc ... all leading to battery drain). i
read a lot of similar complaints in forums and i figure this is why people
updated.

------
ROFISH
Does anybody have a break-down by device? I'm interested in knowing how many
active older iPads and iPhones are used these days.

------
te_chris
Now if we could just get automatic app updates and defaults ios would be the
clear winner

~~~
tobylane
How would they benefit the lowest user? The dumb parent who is rarely on wifi,
not even with an 8year old often enough to deal with all the badge numbers on
the first home page?

------
criley
As much as I love my Galaxy Note II (and _boy_ do I love it), I miss day one
updates. I miss even knowing IF I'd get an update, and if the answer is yes,
then when I'd get that update.

I hate knowing that I own one of the highest end and best selling devices and
I literally have zero date or knowledge of whether or not I'm getting 4.2.
Even the hacker community hasn't released decent 4.2 roms for me (that support
my hardware like s-pen, etc).

Apple does updates right.

~~~
mikevm
That's why I bought a Nexus 4.

~~~
jusben1369
My two year on the Nexus S on sprint is coming to an end soon. So you
recommend just buying the 4 directly and that will resolve the updating issues
(Sprint was always behind the other major carriers due to 4G or something
similar. I'd wait 2 - 3 months post major announcement)

~~~
3825
You'll have to switch to a GSM carrier like ATT or T-Mobile though.

